# mass gaining cycle



## dean scott 1987 (Dec 16, 2012)

hey guys, im here for abit of advice really, im 25 and under 10st. after xmas im going to be starting a cycle of steroids, i want gain alot of mass due to years of training and not being able to up my weight. im thinking of of running a 12wk cycle which consists of 800mg test pw and 500mg deca pw and maybe ill throw some dbol in there.would this stack work quite well or should i go for something different. any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## dean scott 1987 (Dec 16, 2012)

btw im 5ft 6 and 9st 10lb


----------



## Rod82 (Jan 23, 2011)

Lifting experience, cycle experience? Daily diet? More info needed


----------



## dean scott 1987 (Dec 16, 2012)

ive been training for 2 years now maybe a little longer and have seen no gains at all. my diet is consists of 3000 cals a day, low fat high carb and protein, including shakes normally 3 daily, usualy amounts to 200g+ of protein per day. this will be my first proper cycle but i did have a dabble with tri tren and nap 50s when i first started training. i havent touched anything since then just tried to put the weight on naturally since then.


----------



## Rod82 (Jan 23, 2011)

3000 cals a day should hav the weight piling on. Cycle wise, why not just a simple 500mg test e with maybe a Dbol kicker?


----------



## dean scott 1987 (Dec 16, 2012)

i have quite an active job as a roofer so i generally need the extra cals and carbs to keep me going through the day. do you think that throwing in the deca would be a waste of money/ or just too much goin in for my first cycle?


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> 800mg test pw and 500mg deca pw and maybe ill throw some dbol in there.would this stack work quite well or should i go for something different.





> too much goin in for my first cycle?


YES !!


----------



## dean scott 1987 (Dec 16, 2012)

ok thanks ill stick with the 500 test enth and the dbols thanks for the info guys


----------



## Ignorantshed (Nov 9, 2012)

You havnt stated your macros but u say ir diet is low fat? Personally i've found adding in alot of 'good' fats olive oil and nuts etc unsaturated fats ideally has helped me gain weight more so than carbs or protein, i struggle to put weight on and by adding in extra calories of fat i've gone from 76kg to currently 87.5kg at same BF of 15% was trying to get to 90kg before starting a test e + dbol first cycle in the new year, try adding 100ml of olive a day shud give u about 700kcal i aim for 4000kcal and i'm still gaining well.

4000Kcal break down for me is

Protein: 1700kcal

Carbs: 1200kcal

Fats: 1100kcal


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Go for it,do some reading on pct,and hcg on cycle with adx.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Rod82 said:


> Lifting experience, cycle experience? Daily diet? More info needed


god i hate seeing this s hit lol, when he finally does say all of the above what will you tell him ?


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

What happened when you tried the naps and tren?


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

dean scott 1987 said:


> hey guys, im here for abit of advice really, im 25 and under 10st. after xmas im going to be starting a cycle of steroids, i want gain alot of mass due to years of training and not being able to up my weight. im thinking of of running a 12wk cycle which consists of 800mg test pw and 500mg deca pw and maybe ill throw some dbol in there.would this stack work quite well or should i go for something different. any advise would be appreciated.


1st off you state you ve been training years and still under 10 stone, this tell's me either 1. you dont know how to train or 2. you dont know how too diet, so therefor doing a cycle of steroids will not benefit you, sure you will gain some size, probably mosty water, after the cycle is finished with out enough/right food you will loose everything you gained in no time at all, if you cant gain weight with years of training then steroids wont help you at all.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Right see all this asking about his previous experience JUST FVCK OFF!

If the op wants to take steroids and has made an informed choice, then that's that!

500mg test jagged once weekly for 10-12 weeks

Take 1000iu hcg every week from the start until the last week of test jags

Pct run Nolva 20mg ed for 30-45 days

Eat sh!t loads of food, drink 3-4 protein shakes every day, and drink plenty of water

Come back in 12 weeks and show us a before and after pictures

Good luck

Ps read the stickys at the top of the steroid forum if you need help just ask


----------



## Ignorantshed (Nov 9, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> 1st off you state you ve been training years and still under 10 stone, this tell's me either 1. you dont know how to train or 2. you dont know how too diet, so therefor doing a cycle of steroids will not benefit you, sure you will gain some size, probably mosty water, after the cycle is finished with out enough/right food you will loose everything you gained in no time at all, if you cant gain weight with years of training then steroids wont help you at all.


X2


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

HodgesoN said:


> 1st off you state you ve been training years and still under 10 stone, this tell's me either 1. you dont know how to train or 2. you dont know how too diet, so therefor doing a cycle of steroids will not benefit you, sure you will gain some size, probably mosty water, after the cycle is finished with out enough/right food you will loose everything you gained in no time at all, if you cant gain weight with years of training then steroids wont help you at all.


Agreed,

unless you have health problems you should grow easily on 3000 cals per day


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Right see all this asking about his previous experience JUST FVCK OFF!
> 
> If the op wants to take steroids and has made an informed choice, then that's that!
> 
> ...


Dude shut up man, you dont have a clue what you are talking about.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> Dude shut up man, you dont have a clue what you are talking about.


So it's better to just have every cvnt asking stupid questions, asking what his bloody shoe size is before just telling him exactly this?

His question was about taking steroids not diet/training etc

Maybe I don't know what I am talking, maybe I do,

it still doesn't cut out the fact that every time someone comes on here asking a question about steroids, the very guys that are habitual users and abusers try to come the cvnt with daft rethorical questions

It's boring


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Craigyboy said:


> So it's better to just have every cvnt asking stupid questions, asking what his bloody shoe size is before just telling him exactly this?
> 
> His question was about taking steroids not diet/training etc
> 
> ...


See what your saying but if we pointed all newbs straight to stickies they they would all make the same mistakes, then 14 weeks later come back asking why they lost most of there gains.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> So it's better to just have every cvnt asking stupid questions, asking what his bloody shoe size is before just telling him exactly this?
> 
> His question was about taking steroids not diet/training etc
> 
> ...


its boring shuting your body down for no reason at all is it? what is the point in the op doing a cycle when he cant gain weight with years of training naturally? he will gain weight why in cycle yes, soon as the cycle is over he will loose it all due too not training or eating enough/right food.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Alvin said:


> See what your saying but if we pointed all newbs straight to stickies they they would all make the same mistakes, then 14 weeks later come back asking why they lost most of there gains.


There are too many smart ****s and self proclaimed gurus on here, that actually know bugger all and don't help with all the p!sh they spout.

And as for loosing gains, majority of guys on here never come off so how can they take the moral high ground?

If someone asks a question answer it or move on.

I know it probably makes me sound like a cvnt but as I say it's just boring to read


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> its boring shuting your body down for no reason at all is it? what is the point in the op doing a cycle when he cant gain weight with years of training naturally? he will gain weight why in cycle yes, soon as the cycle is over he will loose it all due too not training or eating enough/right food.


No where did I say that?

It's boring when all you read is

What do you eat?

What do you weigh?

What colour is your sisters mates mums pants?

Then what?

And do you actually think it is worth it shutting your body down?


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> No where did I say that?
> 
> It's boring when all you read is
> 
> ...


what you eat is the key factor to bodybuiding, with out eating enough you will not keep your gains fact, so what is the point in shutting your body down and spending money for reason at all?

Yes i do think its worth shutting MY body down im 22 years of age, i want to go far in bodybuilding, the only way to achive this is with aas.


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Right see all this asking about his previous experience JUST FVCK OFF!
> 
> If the op wants to take steroids and has made an informed choice, then that's that!
> 
> ...


Verry well said,eat sleep train hard,pin,youll grow.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> what you eat is the key factor to bodybuiding, with out eating enough you will not keep your gains fact, so what is the point in shutting your body down and spending money for reason at all?
> 
> Yes i do think its worth shutting MY body down im 22 years of age, i want to go far in bodybuilding, the only way to achive this is with aas.


Fair enough, and if the op doesn't know that eating is thee fundamental thing in strength training bb'ing then he really has got problems.

It wasn't a dig at you, you obviously do know what your talking about but you have to agree, what would be said once the daft questions were answered?

Not a fecking lot that's what, as the guys that post them just don't reply any more

22 ffs I have pants older than you:whistling:


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Fair enough, and if the op doesn't know that eating is thee fundamental thing in strength training bb'ing then he really has got problems.
> 
> It wasn't a dig at you, you obviously do know what your talking about but you have to agree, what would be said once the daft questions were answered?
> 
> ...


LoL i do agree to an extent mate yeh, look at the 1st page at my 1st post and you wil see i stated the same as you BEFORE you did lol.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

dean scott 1987 said:


> ive been training for 2 years now maybe a little longer and have seen no gains at all. my diet is consists of 3000 cals a day, low fat high carb and protein, including shakes normally 3 daily, usualy amounts to 200g+ of protein per day. this will be my first proper cycle but i did have a dabble with tri tren and nap 50s when i first started training. i havent touched anything since then just tried to put the weight on naturally since then.


if youve trained for 2years and made no gains then your not eating enough food, simple!, what do you expect the aas to do if you not eating enough food? you will likly blow up with water then shrink once you come off.

also why low fat if your trying to gain weight, *theres 9cals per gram of fat compared to 4cal per g or protein or carbs*.

you want to increase your fat, eating fat doesnt make you fat, lots of high gi carbs in a cal suplus environment makes you fat, you need fat in your diet for your hormones etc, *potentially you could have low hormones or cause damage from long term low fat diets.*

*increase your good fats! nuts, seeds, evoo, coconut oil/butter, udos oil, flaxseed oil*.

*you can increase your calls buy 1000cals just from increasing fat alone, 100g nuts (2 handfuls) is 600cals, so 100g nuts is easy to eat as a snack x2 everyday between or after meals 1200cals.*

*im using bbw performance mass atm, 1/2 a serving (2scoops) +1pint blue top milk is 900cals, having this morning and night 1800cals, its also a thin watery shake so very easy to knock it back.*

if you not gaining there your body is using all your cals your eating and you have none for excess growth to cause weight gain, so there nothing for your aas to use.

forget about worrying about getting fat, if this is the reason your dropping your fat intake, if your going to bulk and gain then you will gain fat its as simple as that and this is the reason your last 2years has been a waste of time making zero gains.

*eat big get big.*

*
*

*
up your calories before using aas!*


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Right see all this asking about his previous experience JUST FVCK OFF!
> 
> If the op wants to take steroids and has made an informed choice, then that's that!
> 
> ...


Lmao, anybody who's been training for 2 years and weighs less than 10 stone clearly hasn't got a f'king clue of how to eat or train.

Steroids are the last thing he needs.

Nailed on if he goes ahead he will lose all his gains and look shi*ter than when he started.

We should be pointing him the way of diet and training advice and to come back in 6months plus, when he has a better base and knowledge.


----------



## bebe247 (Mar 25, 2013)

stone14 said:


> if youve trained for 2years and made no gains then your not eating enough food, simple!, what do you expect the aas to do if you not eating enough food? you will likly blow up with water then shrink once you come off.
> 
> also why low fat if your trying to gain weight, *theres 9cals per gram of fat compared to 4cal per g or protein or carbs*.
> 
> ...


Great advice


----------

